# BP wants $$$ back !



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just saw on the news where BP is now going back to businesses that were OVER PAYED and wanting that money back with interest. I called this from day one, saying that BP was just arbitrarily cutting checks to get the feds off their back, and then at a later date that would rent a building fill it with a bunch of attorneys and tell them to go back over EVERY file, and see who they could sue to get their money back. For those that got paid, and I am not saying LEGITIMATE claims, but you better hope it was a LEGITIMATE claim !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you claimed money that you weren't due and they come after you then you reap what you sew. I hope they get all of them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope they get back whatever was stolen from them.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm thinking those who filed suit for the one year and were happy with their re-coop will be very unhappy when the long term effects are tabulated. JM .02.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you had tax forms and proof of income they paid you for 3 years lost. Those people also signed a release at the end. Ther's no way they can hit those with proper paperwork. How could they come back on someone that never asked for anything and got three years pay.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I know quite a few people on this forum that probably have a major pucker going on right now.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think this will go very far. If there was no fruad involved they ain't getting it back


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

off route II said:


> I don't think this will go very far. If there was no fruad involved they ain't getting it back


I think they just want the fraudulent part anyway.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I know of one person that built screen rooms for a living for a "known" Pensacola business and he got $40K in BP money. Blew it all!!!!! I told him that it didn't seem right about him putting in a claim and I am not sure how he got what he did in the first place.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I know a waitress at the beach that got 65k... 
While she was a college student!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

well sorry she got more than some of u if u had your s--t together it was easy to get money are u sympothetic twords bp or jealous u didnt collect get over it i got my money and i hope everyone got more hell with bp let them try and get any back its all gone by now unlike the chemicals they put in the gulf


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

^ wow!


Where I was raised taking something you didn't earn was called "stealing." Don't know what y'all call it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

*https://www.thestateofthegulf.com/fraud-tally/*



*BP Launches Gulf Claims Fraud Hotline*


Release date: *15 July 2013* *Launch Comes as Allegations of Fraud and Corruption Continue to Surface; Court Supervised Settlement Program Spends Less for Fraud Detection than the GCCF *

BP today launched the Gulf Claims Fraud Hotline to help protect the integrity of the claims processes relating to the Deepwater Horizon oil spill. 
The Fraud Hotline is a reliable resource for people who want to do the right thing and report fraud or corruption. Reports should be made of any fraudulent or corrupt activity, no matter where in the claims process it occurs – whether in the solicitation of the claim by attorneys, accountants or other claims preparation services, the preparation of the financial records and claim application, or the processing of the claim – and no matter whether the claim was filed with BP, the Gulf Coast Claims Facility (GCCF), or the Court Supervised Settlement Program (CSSP).
The launch of the hotline comes as federal law enforcement officials are clamping down on cases of fraud and other abuses in the claims process. In recent months, U.S. attorneys in Florida, Alabama and Louisiana have secured guilty pleas and convictions against multiple individuals for attempting to defraud the claims process and take money to which they are not entitled under the law.
What’s more, in the face of troubling allegations of unethical and potentially criminal corrupt behavior within the CSSP itself, the Court has appointed Louis Freeh, former federal judge and Director of the FBI, as Special Master. Judge Freeh is leading an independent investigation of the CSSP with wide latitude to look for “possible ethical violations or misconduct.” 
The launch of the Gulf Claims Fraud Hotline is particularly timely because the CSSP spends substantially less than the GCCF spent to combat fraud. This seems inappropriate given that the GCCF’s fraud detection program enabled it to identify more than 7,000 claims as “multi-claimant scams or even efforts at criminal fraud.” The GCCF referred more than half of these to the U.S. Department of Justice for criminal investigation.
Anyone with knowledge of fraud or corruption should report it by dialing, toll-free, 1-855-NO-2-FRAUD (1-855-662-3728). All reports can be made anonymously.
Tips received through the Hotline will be reviewed and referred for further evaluation, if warranted, to fraud investigators at the CSSP, the National Center for Disaster Fraud, or other law enforcement agencies. Tips that lead directly to an indictment, a recovery of money paid, or the denial of a claim because of fraud or corruption may entitle the reporter to a reward.
While BP continues to take steps to stamp out fraud and corruption and assure the integrity of the claims process, the company remains committed to the Gulf and to the payment of legitimate claims for real losses. So far, BP has spent $14 billion on response and cleanup to help restore the environment. The company has also paid more than 300,000 claims totaling over $11 billion to help restore the Gulf economy. 
*Further Information: *

Name: BP US Press Office
Phone: (281) 366-4463
Email: [email protected]


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> ^ wow!
> 
> 
> Where I was raised taking something you didn't earn was called "stealing." Don't know what y'all call it...
> ...


i never said anyone took anything they didnt deserve thats all the other haters on here i worked in that shit and if a waitress worked in a local resturant she deserves compensation also.to be honest if u live on the gulf coast between apalach and texas u deserve it. dont hate those who got their share hate bp for the spill and those that didnt


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> i never said anyone took anything they didnt deserve thats all the other haters on here i worked in that shit and if a waitress worked in a local resturant she deserves compensation also.to be honest if u live on the gulf coast between apalach and texas u deserve it. dont hate those who got their share hate bp for the spill and those that didnt


Sensitive often? Just being in the proximity of the coast makes bp owe ya? really? Wow!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If someone actually lost business/money/living, they deserve compensation. Just for living here, no. False claims are stealing, period.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

scott44 said:


> Sensitive often? Just being in the proximity of the coast makes bp owe ya? really? Wow!


do u fish, swim, boat, or consume seafood from the gulf coast? if so bp affected your life, if it was for the better tell me how, if not it was for the worse i think everyone deserves a little more than sorry we went cheap and s--t happens we made it go away get over it from a multimillion dollar corporation


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I breathe. Damn, the government owes me for breathing! The air over the USA affects me!! They have money, therefore, they owe me. How stupid does that sound?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i lost money i was at the time a charter and commercial fisherman im just defending anyone who got a penny from them sorry


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> I breathe. Damn, the government owes me for breathing! The air over the USA affects me!! They have money, therefore, they owe me. How stupid does that sound?


 if u say so i dont get the comparison


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> do u fish, swim, boat, or consume seafood from the gulf coast? if so bp affected your life, if it was for the better tell me how, if not it was for the worse i think everyone deserves a little more than sorry we went cheap and s--t happens we made it go away get over it from a multimillion dollar corporation


I fish,swim,boat and eat seafood but it hasn't cost me anything as far as income nor have i received anything.I don't see the amount the corporation deals in having anything to do with it.Just because you can don't mean you should.I don't recall it going away either.If nobody was unfairly compensated for lost income there's nothing to get upset over,they are just making sure is all.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Then think. You are saying just because you live here BP owes you. That's your argument? Really?? What's the difference? The gubberment affects my life every day, they owe me compensation according to your argument.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I heard ton truck and boat sales were way up after the settlements,,,,that dont sound like pure "lost income" money to me....lol


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know some who lost big money or took a long time for compensation. I know some who got rich off of it. Some I know got some very shady money. Oh well, we'll see...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Lots of new boats were bought with bp money.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Lots of new boats were bought with bp money.


I'm sure they were just about to buy one anyway had their income not been disrupted.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's how the claims worked for those of you saying overpayment. IF you had 3 years of receipts for income and 3 years of Filed tax returns with the income amounts. You automatically got 3 years pay payed to you in about 8 months time. Then if you were an individual you got 5 grand to sign a release and it was over signed sealed and delivered. If you were a business you got 20 grand. End of story. Yes I had all the required paperwork and spent every red aluminum cent of it. And paid tax on every cent of it also.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Me too, sealark. I cut the U.S. treasury a really fat check in April 2011. It was for more than I usually make in a years time.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> I know a waitress at the beach that got 65k...
> While she was a college student!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X 2....... if a small portion of the proceeds went to a new top end it's probably the same young lady


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't see why there would be any ruffled feathers, you VERY WELL might get investigated, if you were owed then you will be fine, if you did something shady to get $$$$$$ then guess what folks, you better get an attorney.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, I can see BP going after the larger claims for Millions, if you collected money for lost income during the spill, you obviously had the correct documentation at that point in time for them to disperse. It was provided to you by the rules they (BP-Fienberg) had set in place. I'm sure there are "cases" that just aren't right, or aren't 100% legitimate, but if I remember correctly, the claimant was required to show documentation and then (BP-Feinberg) made the decision to provide funds. Wouldn't this kind of be like "Hey, I'm mad, now I want my money back.... after you satisfied my requirements to get my money, but now that I have had time to think about it, I want it back now" 2 cents that didn't come from BP. As far as I'm concerned, they did the right thing. That Spill hurt the Northern Gulf's economy. How many people were able to continue to pay their obligations or how many would have defaulted, if they didn't step up? I for one, think its time to allow this to be part of history. but that's just me....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

ccc learn to fish and dont worry about things that have nothing to do with u


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

weedline said:


> ccc learn to fish and dont worry about things that have nothing to do with u


It has PLENTY to do with me !!!! Where do you think that $$$$ came from, how do you think BP will recoup it ????? HIGHER FUEL PRICES which affect EVERY AMERICAN !!!!!!!! I have said it before and I will say it again, as has been mentioned on this site by MANY others allot of us know someone who abused these payments, fraudulent claims hurt us all, if you LEGITIMATELY received funds for loss income because you were DIRECTLY affected by the spill then god bless you and I hope the payments helped you your family and business out, if you got something for nothing I hope BP's attorneys take your house, car, and seize your bank accounts along with jail time ! If anyone can argue with this LOGICAL statement then you my friend are one that is ok with a HAND OUT. The few lying, want something for nothing people make it hard on the people who actually NEEDED and DESERVED those funds !!!!!!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i dont care what bp charges for fuel i have boycotted them since the spill. i hope they go bankrupt. all u know is here say about scams what other pissed off whiners like yourself post on a forum. until u look over the paper work thats been submitted u dont know s--t. go back to whining about the boats running over u in the fog or justins 130s u are so jealous of


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

weedline said:


> i dont care what bp charges for fuel i have boycotted them since the spill. i hope they go bankrupt. all u know is here say about scams what other pissed off whiners like yourself post on a forum. until u look over the paper work thats been submitted u dont know s--t. go back to whining about the boats running over u in the fog or justins 130s u are so jealous of


No chief I have FIRST hand knowledge of folks who CHEATED and lied to get $$$$$ folks VERY close to me. But in your honest opinion you are saying no one did that, do you really believe that ?????? People have ALREADY been prosecuted for it, and trust me there are more coming, again as you have not apparently read ANY of my posts, I am simply saying if the shoe fits then go to jail.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

ok u know all


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

weedline said:


> ok u know all


 Nah I just pay attention to the news. More to come. 

http://topics.al.com/tag/oil claims fraud/index.html


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

weedline said:


> ccc learn to fish and dont worry about things that have nothing to do with u


Unless you committed fraud, this thread has nothing to do with you...just sayin.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

weedline you are catchen hell.

i say if you live here you were affected. if you use the the income receipt deal they still owe me about 50,000. is this correct? who knows? we were in the middle of a bubble pop.

point being people who planned on coming here for vacation did not.
even worse and long term people who planned on moving here to live did not.
this affects everyone unless you have a guberment job and if you had a government job , what about side jobs or the local job your spouse had or might have had or the work your kids would have got?

the econony ties us all together.

we will never know the true cost of the spill.











i believe we are still feeling its affect both economic and environmental.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope those that lied, cheated and stole gets whats coming to them. Sounds like the EBT recipients.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Let me jump on in the scrap.

If you didn't lie, cheat or falsify anything don't worry. However, there isn't anyone who works or utilizes the water that doesn't know someone who should be a little worried. Tell it to the judge if they come for ya.

To say everyone who lives in the counties covered should be entitled to BP money is crazy. 

However, if you or your business was hurt financially you should get something.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't begrudge anyone who was legitimately effected to the money that was paid out, but I heard people passionately argue that if you like to fish, even recreational fishing, you were due money from BP. That is insane, lots of folks lost a lot of money due to the spill and I hope that as many of them were made whole by BP as possible. But if you lied about what you did, how much you lost and got more than you deserved then I don't want to hear you whine about the company trying to recoup that money. And I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to because they're a multibillion dollar company and they can afford it. Work for it, earn it or don't take it...Period.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

DLo said:


> I don't begrudge anyone who was legitimately effected to the money that was paid out, but I heard people passionately argue that if you like to fish, even recreational fishing, you were due money from BP. That is insane, lots of folks lost a lot of money due to the spill and I hope that as many of them were made whole by BP as possible. But if you lied about what you did, how much you lost and got more than you deserved then I don't want to hear you whine about the company trying to recoup that money. And I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to because they're a multibillion dollar company and they can afford it. Work for it, earn it or don't take it...Period.


Couldn't be said better

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

*A good article out of the Legal Examiner, New Orleans*

*BP’s New Motion Seems to be Primarily a PR, Intimidation Scheme*

Posted by Stephen Herman
June 28, 2014 2:55 PM 

As you may have heard, BP filed a new motion today with the District Court to ask for the return of alleged “over-payments” to Oil Spill victims that BP agreed to pay under a landmark 2012 Settlement. The motion also asks the court to enjoin lawyers, like us, with respect to any attorneys’ fees. While nothing in litigation is certain, and there are no guarantees, this motion appears to be primarily a PR effort to bully and intimidate people. While we have not had the chance to conduct a detailed legal analysis, if we are ever called upon to respond to this motion, we will note, among other things, that:

a. BP just told the U.S. Supreme Court that it needed a stay (which the Court denied) on the causation issue, because BP would not be able to sue Claimants for allegedly “improper” payments. As BP told the Court in its original injunction filings: “Nor can BP feasibly sue the claimants who will receive payment for fictitious losses. Even if BP could recover from Class Members, the need to file such a large number of actions itself demonstrates irreparable harm.” [BP Memo in Support of Preliminary Injunction, [Doc 8910-3] (March 15, 2013), p.40]

b. The U.S. Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals, when it ruled last October, acknowledged that once awards are distributed to the Claimants, “BP will have no practical way of recovering these funds should it prevail.” [_In re Deepwater Horizon_, 732 F.3d 326, 332 n.3 (5th Cir. 2013)]

c. The Settlement Agreement which BP negotiated, executed, and submitted for Court approval states that: “the Parties intend to resolve their disputes pursuant to the terms of this Agreement and thus, in furtherance of their intentions, the Agreement shall remain in full force and effect notwithstanding the discovery after the date of this Agreement or at any other time of any additional facts or law, or changes in law.” [Settlement Agreement, Section 13.4]

d. The Individual Release which BP negotiated, executed, and submitted for Court approval; was thereafter approved by the Court; and was thereafter executed by the Claimant prior to payment, states that: “This Individual Release shall remain effective regardless of any appeals or court decisions relating in any way to the liability of the Released Parties in any current or future litigation.” [Settlement Agreement, Exhibit 26, Paragraph 16]

e. The “Important Information About the Attached Full and Final Release, Settlement, and Covenant Not to Sue” which BP negotiated, executed, and submitted for Court approval; was thereafter approved by the Court; and was thereafter acknowledged by the Claimant prior to payment, expressly states that: “*it is possible that the terms of the proposed settlement may change in the future — for better or for worse — as a result of further legal proceedings. However, if you sign this Individual Release, none of those uncertain future events will affect you*. By signing this Individual Release you are forever waiving and releasing all claims that you may have against BP (except for Expressly Reserved Claims) in exchange for the compensation being provided. In fact, even if the Court does not approve the proposed class action settlement agreement or the approval is reversed by an appellate court, you shall continue to be bound by this Individual Release.” [Settlement Agreement, Exhibit 26, p.1 (emphasis supplied)]


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

rather than bitch about the few frauds that did exist. lets bitch about all these guys who didnt want a free hand out so they waited til the end of the year to get into the bp system. by that point pb had paid out what they felt they owed and if u didnt play their game u didnt get a dime without a high dollar attorney the whole thing was messed. i saw this coming so i got in by the end of may. lets be honest it wasnt anything about compensation neather was the voa program it was hush money to keep gulf coast workers from making bp look any worse than they did .


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> rather than bitch about the few frauds that did exist. lets bitch about all these guys who didnt want a free hand out so they waited til the end of the year to get into the bp system. by that point pb had paid out what they felt they owed and if u didnt play their game u didnt get a dime without a high dollar attorney the whole thing was messed. i saw this coming so i got in by the end of may. lets be honest it wasnt anything about compensation neather was the voa program it was hush money to keep gulf coast workers from making bp look any worse than they did .


Guilt is bad for ya,,,just let it go.:whistling:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

why would i be guilty if u think i did anything wrong be a man accuse me of it if not shut up


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> why would i be guilty if u think i did anything wrong be a man accuse me of it if not shut up


I no earthly idea if you're guilty or not,nor do I care.If you want to get all shitty get on it! I ain't slapped a bitch all day.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats the only thing offhand I can think of I'm positive youre "entitled" to.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

bring it on jr and u slap a bitch what a looser


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Some of you had better start watching out for those unmarked cars and drones following you around.


http://www.justice.gov/usao/als/news/2014/060314-1.html

*Defendant Involved In $900,00 BP Fraud Indicted*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
June 3, 2014

United States Attorney Kenyen R. Brown of the Southern District of Alabama announced that Crystal Lani Kitt, a resident of the Washington D.C. metropolitan area, was arrested today by the FBI. Kitt was charged in a seven count Indictment with conspiracy to commit mail fraud and wire fraud and with mail fraud.
It is alleged in the Indictment that Kitt prepared fraudulent BP claims in names of other members of the conspiracy and in names of individuals who were unaware their names and identifies were being. Thereafter, Kitt submitted the false claims to the Gulf Coast Claims Facility (GCCF) or had members of the conspiracy submit them to GCCF. It is also alleged that Kitt and other members of the conspiracy provided one of several mailing addresses to the GCCF, to include but not limited to 2661 Holly Brook Dr., Mobile, Alabama 36605 and 557 Mohawk Street, Mobile, Alabama 36605, knowing those addresses would be used as mailing addresses for checks generated by the GCCF in payment for the fraudulent BP claims. The Grand Jury charged that Kitt assisted in submitting more than one-hundred fraudulent BP claims, defrauding the GCCF out of more than $900,000.00. Kitt, it is alleged, deposited someof the checks which were payable to the individuals who had not authorized her to file fraudulent claims into a bank account where she was the only one authorized to conduct business on that account.
The matter was investigated by the FBI and will be prosecuted by AUSA Deborah Griffin. Several individuals who paid Kitt to file false claims for them have also been prosecuted.
An indictment is a determination by a grand jury that there is probable cause to believe that offenses have been committed by a defendant. A defendant, of course, is presumed innocent until and unless he or she is proven guilty at trial.
http://www.justice.gov/usao/als/news/2014/060314-1.html#top​


----------



## hebegb2 (Apr 25, 2014)

weedline said:


> bring it on jr and u slap a bitch what a looser



could you possibly be more of a dick?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

dang...I settled with bp for a yeti cooler, some costa's and and a bge....probably could of got more but at least I am hip.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

hebegb2 said:


> could you possibly be more of a dick?


im sorry i thought it was more rude for him to say i havent slapped a bitch today i never degrade women or threaten violence on anyone i called him jr because he sounds like some punk 15 year old


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> im sorry i thought it was more rude for him to say i havent slapped a bitch today i never degrade women or threaten violence on anyone i called him jr because he sounds like some punk 15 year old


Pay attention and read for content sometime,nobody mentioned women but you.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

ok scott 12 last i heard a b----h was a degrading term to a female so u just wanted to call me that name ok freaks are out there but under your comments u have "loose women tightened here !!" how insecure are u u must have a bad case of small mans syndrome u are a joke


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

CCC said:


> Nah I just pay attention to the news. More to come.
> 
> http://topics.al.com/tag/oil%20claims%20fraud/index.html


That's an interesting list.

example:
"_Frank Timothy Watkins pleaded guilty in February to mail fraud, admitting that he filed a bogus claim for assistance. The now-defunct Gulf Coast Claims Facility ultimately sent him $25,500. He claimed that he was laid off from a job at Colony Homes, and provided fraudulent paperwork to support his claim. Court records show that *Watkins had never worked for Colony Homes* — *which, in fact, did not lay off any employees because of the oil spill.*"_

This kind of stuff is outright fraud .... however, as one who has presented many a much more worthwhile criminal case to USAO's that were declined as a matter of _priorities_ .... I'm not so sure how much of it is worth spending an Asst US Atty & the Federal Court's time on though. Those are limited resources that cost the taxpayers money. (_btw - it no doubt costs the taxpayers more than 10k to prosecute one of these cases when you consider the time/salaries of all the Federal employees involved) _

Could be though some of these smaller individual defendants are being prosecuted in order to "_roll_" them for larger cases involving the persons who were filling out & submitting fraudulent paperwork for dozens of people in return for a cut of the award. I don't know this - but it's not outside the realm of possibility at all.

So how come nobody's investigating & prosecuting the thousands of welfare fraud, immigration fraud, etc cases out there that directly steal from the taxpayers?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Great thread.... full of intelligent and thoughtful responses.


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

If a person or company lost money from this then they should be compensated for there lost. Same token if person or company filed a fasle claim and got money than that is STEALING! This is no different then the people who get goverment hand out every month and don't need it. They know how to work the system. Some one pays for that it is not free. Also how about the states that get money from this and let's just say they build a boat ramp or fishing pier, or pet project of theres. THEN in say 5 or 10 years we really feel the effects of what happen. Where is the money that was suppposed to take care of this problem. Well we spend it all. So who will pay the tax payer again.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry yall,not you weedline. I just don't like being to shut up by someone who thinks that anyone who gets a check is entitled to it regardless of if they lost money or not and even renamed it "hush money".I donno anything about his claim but hope he was fairly compensated if he was honest, if not I hope they nail him up on the wall.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

scott i wasnt i got some and setteled for the best i could. i know of people who filed early and hadnt fished a year that got more .i know some who fished 20 years and waited and got nothing because bp used corexant to sink it all and then there was no need to compensate. there was also the vop program that allowed some boats to make 2000 a day 3 months includeing the weather days they never left the dock. then still process their claim and get compensated very well. those boats were all of the big money destin boats that have a political voice. vop boats were told not to talk about what they saw if that isnt hush money what is. i dont know u and sorry i have been rude i just will side with anyone over bp


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

weedline said:


> scott i wasnt i got some and setteled for the best i could. i know of people who filed early and hadnt fished a year that got more .i know some who fished 20 years and waited and got nothing because bp used corexant to sink it all and then there was no need to compensate. there was also the vop program that allowed some boats to make 2000 a day 3 months includeing the weather days they never left the dock. then still process their claim and get compensated very well. those boats were all of the big money destin boats that have a political voice. vop boats were told not to talk about what they saw if that isnt hush money what is. i dont know u and sorry i have been rude i just will side with anyone over bp


Peace then


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

weedline said:


> scott i wasnt i got some and setteled for the best i could. i know of people who filed early and hadnt fished a year that got more .i know some who fished 20 years and waited and got nothing because bp used corexant to sink it all and then there was no need to compensate. there was also the vop program that allowed some boats to make 2000 a day 3 months includeing the weather days they never left the dock. then still process their claim and get compensated very well. those boats were all of the big money destin boats that have a political voice. vop boats were told not to talk about what they saw if that isnt hush money what is. i dont know u and sorry i have been rude i just will side with anyone over bp


1. GET A DICTIONARY AND THESAURUS. Item A will help you figure out what item B is. Also learn proper grammar and punctuation, it is ANNOYING as hell to try and read countless run on sentences and misspelled words.

2. Weedline no one has said it, but I will. You are guilty of something, what I am unsure, but something. The only time I have seen someone as defensive about a topic at hand is when they are A) Guilty or B) Looking for approval from a group so they don't feel guilty. ( THE GLOVE DON'T FIT... Catch my drift?)

3. I hope EVERYONE that filed fraudulent claims get what they deserve. I to have boycotted BP, even had to push my car to a raceway because I didn't want to stop at BP. But I AM NOT and WILL NOT take a handout that isn't meant for me. Those funds were meant for GULF COAST BUSINESSES and BUSINESS OWNERS that experienced a LOSS from the spill. Sorry, me not fishing for a few years did not cause me any monetary loss, just spent more time in the woods.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> 1. GET A DICTIONARY AND THESAURUS. Item A will help you figure out what item B is. Also learn proper grammar and punctuation, it is ANNOYING as hell to try and read countless run on sentences and misspelled words.
> 
> 2. Weedline no one has said it, but I will. You are guilty of something, what I am unsure, but something. The only time I have seen someone as defensive about a topic at hand is when they are A) Guilty or B) Looking for approval from a group so they don't feel guilty. ( THE GLOVE DON'T FIT... Catch my drift?)
> 
> 3. I hope EVERYONE that filed fraudulent claims get what they deserve. I to have boycotted BP, even had to push my car to a raceway because I didn't want to stop at BP. But I AM NOT and WILL NOT take a handout that isn't meant for me. Those funds were meant for GULF COAST BUSINESSES and BUSINESS OWNERS that experienced a LOSS from the spill. Sorry, me not fishing for a few years did not cause me any monetary loss, just spent more time in the woods.




Just got awesome again!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> 1. GET A DICTIONARY AND THESAURUS. Item A will help you figure out what item B is. Also learn proper grammar and punctuation, it is ANNOYING as hell to try and read countless run on sentences and misspelled words.
> 
> 2. Weedline no one has said it, but I will. You are guilty of something, what I am unsure, but something. The only time I have seen someone as defensive about a topic at hand is when they are A) Guilty or B) Looking for approval from a group so they don't feel guilty. ( THE GLOVE DON'T FIT... Catch my drift?)
> 
> 3. I hope EVERYONE that filed fraudulent claims get what they deserve. I to have boycotted BP, even had to push my car to a raceway because I didn't want to stop at BP. But I AM NOT and WILL NOT take a handout that isn't meant for me. Those funds were meant for GULF COAST BUSINESSES and BUSINESS OWNERS that experienced a LOSS from the spill. Sorry, me not fishing for a few years did not cause me any monetary loss, just spent more time in the woods.


Red I'm Glad you got the education to thoroughly understand the english language. Some of us don't regretfully have had or taken the time to do what you have accomplished. (Me for damn sure is one of them). This is a fishing forum not a school room for educated idiots ( i am assuming you are one of them) to criticise people. Most of the uneducated people have a lot of other talents that I would guess you couldn't even consider trying to accomplish other than with you wallet or credit card. So please just keep you cheap comments to yourself. or better yet if it upsets you so much to see improper english don't read it anymore. I hope you can understand my poor english. At 70 I could give a shit about it. Get the point?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, this is where I parked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Now that I'm parked and comfy, it looks like there's some seriously defensive people in here. Bottom line, if you did the right thing, you'll be fine. If you claimed lost income that you never actually lost (or had to lose in the first place), they gon' get you. Which IMO, BP has every right and should get that money back.

What's done in the dark..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

hope little red writing hood lands a big job as a secretary i could give a s--t what he thinks of me but little red please dont make slanderous accusations of me "Weedline no one has said it, but I will. You are guilty of something, what I am unsure, but something. The only time I have seen someone as defensive about a topic at hand is when they are A) Guilty or B) Looking for approval from a group so they don't feel guilty" thats a lie u dont know me or what i do all u know is i dont like how bp handeled this and that i cant spell so attack me and argue on the issues if u wish but lets stay away from bold faced lies and accusations


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Sealark, 

To my understanding, a college education is not required to have a basic understanding of the English language. What is required, is at minimum a k-5 education. In fact I do believe we learn the alphabet at the K level. Years 1-5 consist of forming full, comprehensive sentences and guess what... the almighty period. ( also refereed to as punctuation). 

More than likely the sentence forming is done in year one, with some constructing and guidance in year two. Year three consists of learning the oh so difficult cursive writing. Years four and five consist of developing punctuation to prevent run on sentence and proper sentence structure. Which as seen above,* weedline has no basic knowledge of. 

Now based on your statement, you would lead me to believe that you AND weedline were unable to complete the K-5 school levels. Also, K-5 is a free service provided by the state of Florida, to a certain degree. I have a very hard time believing that neither one of you did not complete those medial grade levels. Actually, based on the level at which the responses have been typed it is somewhat believable. More so weedline than you, but since you wanted to stick your nose in the shit, might as well. 

Also, the education that I did receive at the collegiate level was very expensive. Actually, a little over 35k a year. Wanna know how I paid for it? You bet, government grants and aid. Wanna know how they got that money to give to me? You guessed it, your tax dollar. So, in retrospect you paid for me to type this well written and articulated response. (You can ask weedline for his dictionary and thesaurus to figure out what that word means, don't think it is in the K-5 lesson plans.) 

Also as for me being a educated idiot, you are far from correct my friend. I have worked in factories, road crews, desk jobs, construction crews and many other jobs. If anything I am a jack of all trades, with a damn fine education. Just remember sir, it is best to be assumed a fool, rather than speak and remove all doubt. 

I'm out. (I'm is short for "I am", just so you know)

Weedline, I will be sure to follow up as soon as I am done with my already acquired position of employment.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Get's better and better. LOL, you guys keep me GREATLY entertained.:thumbup:


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

CCC said:


> Get's better and better. LOL, you guys keep me GREATLY entertained.:thumbup:


This thread does seem to bring out the best in everyone!:no:


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's got it all..fighting,politics,economics,education,crime,sex and ain't nearly over yet.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Who wants to throw out a momma joke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if Christians filed fewer fraudulent claims than non-Christians? A little religion might be what this thread needs.:whistling:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

scott44 said:


> I wonder if Christians filed fewer fraudulent claims than non-Christians? A little religion might be what this thread needs.:whistling:


Thou shall not steal... hopefully they followed the scriptures


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Thou shall not steal... hopefully they followed the scriptures


Maybe weedline will be along shortly,he might be able to shed some light on it.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

little red knows all ask him he knows im guilty of something without knowing a thing about me so im sure he must be an expert on religion


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

so little red now u accuse me of being a thief


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I already told you, you run your mouth to much. Your level of defense is at a level of guilt/denial. If you had been any level of maturity about the situation then maybe their wouldn't be the suspicion. 

And I'm far from a religion expert, I do however know a little about "religion".


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

If you took money from BP, and are freaking out about it being taking back. Yes, I am calling you a thief. Your deductive reasoning proves that you have some level of education, congrats.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

dont go there u judgemental ass i hate a thief and i am far from one u can look up my my previous comments on thieves.i have never stolen a dime from anyone and dont appreciate u making slanderous accusations of me being 1


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Someone's past doesn't mean much nowadays weeds.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

ok god


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Please don't refer to me as god, I have no such power. Just a brain in which to voice my opinion. Which is also refereed to as Free Speech, that's some were around 8th grade we learn that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread is like watching an abortion.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just like old times. All we need now is for old Cockhunter to join in and post a list of lies bout as long as your leg and we would be right back to the BP day's again.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

hail bp hail little god man red im done u bounch of kiss asses


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

weedline said:


> hail bp hail little god man red im dont u bounch of kiss asses


Excuse me? Having a hard time deciphering.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys done? I got this part.

WHO WON?!!! WHO'S NEXT?!?! YOU DECIDE!

EEEEE-PIC PFF BATTLES OF HISTORY!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Just like old times. All we need now is for old Cockhunter to join in and post a list of lies bout as long as your leg and we would be right back to the BP day's again.:laughing::laughing:


Now that's some funny shit right there.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justins 130's made it into this thread? hahaha

I can't wait to see the outcome of this. who's still here by the end of he year is any ones guess, but i'll get in on the betting.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Justins 130's made it into this thread? hahaha
> 
> I can't wait to see the outcome of this. who's still here by the end of he year is any ones guess, but i'll get in on the betting.


Did I miss something? I've never even been in this thread.

I just checked it today bc I saw you posted


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Did I miss something? I've never even been in this thread.
> 
> I just checked it today bc I saw you posted


... you stalkin me?  



weedline said:


> i dont care what bp charges for fuel i have boycotted them since the spill. i hope they go bankrupt. all u know is here say about scams what other pissed off whiners like yourself post on a forum. until u look over the paper work thats been submitted u dont know s--t. go back to whining about the boats running over u in the fog or justins 130s u are so jealous of


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> ... you stalkin me?


Lol. What the...who is weedline and who whines about my 130s? Lol

Lol no. I just saw you posted and sometimes you call people out so wanted to see lol.

Who is jealous of me? No one should be. My life sucks lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Lol. What the...who is weedline and who whines about my 130s? Lol
> 
> Lol no. I just saw you posted and sometimes you call people out so wanted to see lol.
> 
> Who is jealous of me? No one should be. My life sucks lol


 just read from page 1. its quite interesting. 4th or 5th page your reels are mentioned.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> just read from page 1. its quite interesting. 4th or 5th page your reels are mentioned.


Kind of sad that a person's reels are mentioned in a BP oil thread. Lol


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea he was talking about me being jealous of you and I have no idea what that was all about !!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

CCC said:


> Yea he was talking about me being jealous of you and I have no idea what that was all about !!


Yeah, who knows. Lol

The fog one I understood bc of th at thread, but...me? I'm lost .


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, now that the cat is out of the bag, Justin, I will admit, I've always been fond of your 130s. :laughing:

Maybe Thonas J. Ryan should be mentioned here as well...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Well, now that the cat is out of the bag, Justin, I will admit, I've always been fond of your 130s. :laughing:
> 
> Maybe Thonas J. Ryan should be mentioned here as well...


Lol. If you want I can meet up with you and you can touch them. 

Wait...or you can come sharking with me and carry them. Rod, reel and line for both is probably around 40lbs. Need some help lol.

I'm jp. They're just reels. Nothing special


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> Please don't refer to me as god, I have no such power. Just a brain in which to voice my opinion. Which is also refereed to as Free Speech, that's some were around 8th grade we learn that.


What's a referee have to do with free speach?


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

kristopherrimes said:


> What's a referee have to do with free speach?


"Speach" isn't even a word, bro...If you're going to try to correct people's grammar or spelling of something, at least try to make your own stuff correct. Just sayin...:whistling:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Way to resurrect the dead.... that would be *speech just in case you were not aware. 

Probably sat there reading for hours looking for that. To bad you missed my misuse of the word "were" when I should have used "where"... Of course if you are making up words I imagine you didn't know the difference.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

It always annoys me when people try to be English teachers and then screw up their own stuff. Can we say "lesson learned," Kristopher? It would be wise for you to stick to the content of the forum...not the nitty gritty details.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Way to resurrect the dead.... that would be *speech just in case you were not aware.
> 
> Probably sat there reading for hours looking for that. To bad you missed my misuse of the word "were" when I should have used "where"... Of course if you are making up words I imagine you didn't know the difference.


Since you want to be a grammar nazi, it's "too bad" not "to bad.
Just saying


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Your point? Btw, you forgot to close your last set of quotations. Just saying...


----------



## Titanfab (Jul 19, 2014)

I got to park here. Back on the BP topic
I have a business in Prattville Al. @ 200 miles away. Just last year, end of year I received a call from a law firm. He began to tell me how I was affected by the oil spill. After a short conversation of me telling him he was a piece of s**t and an ambulance chaser. I also let him know that people like him are the cause of frivolous law suites He proceeded to tell me that he has helped hundreds of businesses like mine. 
I hope if BP goes after the individuals that wanted a "free hand" out, they go after some of the corrupt law firms also.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Your point? Btw, you forgot to close your last set of quotations. Just saying...


I know the difference between "too" and "to" if I'm trying to correct someone.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Titanfab said:


> I got to park here. Back on the BP topic
> I have a business in Prattville Al. @ 200 miles away. Just last year, end of year I received a call from a law firm. He began to tell me how I was affected by the oil spill. After a short conversation of me telling him he was a piece of s**t and an ambulance chaser. I also let him know that people like him are the cause of frivolous law suites He proceeded to tell me that he has helped hundreds of businesses like mine.
> I hope if BP goes after the individuals that wanted a "free hand" out, they go after some of the corrupt law firms also.


Lol. That reminds me. In my business law class a few weeks ago we were talking lawsuits and professor said " that lawyer is about as good as an ambulance chaser." Lawyers just looking to get a big paycheck


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> I know the difference between "too" and "to" if I'm trying to correct someone.


You mean, too as in referring to something in excess and to as in speaking to someone or sending an item to someone? Very aware of the difference. Chalk it up to typing on a smart phone with one eye open at 4AM.


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

strongman said:


> "Speach" isn't even a word, bro...If you're going to try to correct people's grammar or spelling of something, at least try to make your own stuff correct. Just sayin...:whistling:


 I was just poking fun at him. I know I'm not the smartest guy out there, I just thought it was funny that he was touting his big boy education. I'd much rather sit down and have a conversation with a guy like sealark then someone who acts like a pompous ass.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am filing a BP claim for causing this thread to exist. BP owes me 10 minutes of my life back.


----------

